# Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?



## tausendwrms (9. September 2018)

Hallo an alle Angler.

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob es sein kann das shimano nachgelassen hat?
Ich habe eine twinpower hg von 2016,die ich nur ca 50 Mal benutzt habe auf Zander in der unterweser. 
Kurz vor garantieende lief die Rolle recht schwer,worauf ich die Rolle einschickte. 
Als ich die tolle wieder bekam lief sie wieder top. 
Jetzt nach drei mal Fischen macht das schnurlaufröllchen sehr laute Geräusche. 
Das klingt wie ne alte billigrolle. 

Ich bin sehr sehr enttäuscht, für den Preis (360 euro) so ein Schrott zu bekommen.
Das scheint auch kein Einzelfall zu sein. 
Ein Kollege mit den ich öfter los gehe hat die auch  und da macht sie auch die selben Mucken. 

Hat shimano nachgelassen oder gibt es keine Rollen mehr die zumindest mal 5 Jahre ohne Probleme laufen. 

Ist daiwa da eventuell weiter? 
Würde sich eine stella oder exist lohnen, dass man mal ne lange Zeit Ruhe hat?


----------



## Mozartkugel (9. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*

ich hab erst kürzlich die aktuelle Stella und die Exist bei A&M begrabbelt und muss sagen, dass mir letzteres besser gefallen hat.


----------



## u-see fischer (9. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*

Alle Hersteller haben nachgelassen. Damit eine Angelrolle "Out of the Box" schön leicht läuft, darf nicht allzuviel Fett in der Rolle sein. Wenn Zahnräder und Kugellager das Fett verdrängen müssen, lauf sie halt nicht so leicht.


----------



## Dorschbremse (9. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*

Jo- das ist eines der Hauptprobleme....

Schon Scheixxe, wenn man ne neue Rolle vorm ersten Salzwassereinsatz öffnen und fetten muss.... Hab mir ne Caldia so versaut.... 

War fieses Lehrgeld #d


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*

Die Erwartungshaltung ist heutzutage auch etwas sehr hoch.
Nachlassen würd ich es nicht nennen, eher Optimierung hin zum Leichtbau.


Diesem modernen Leichtbau sind genauso Grenzen gesetzt, die mitunter auch deutlich schneller erreicht werden wie alte einfache und robuste Technik.
Man kann heutzutage keine Rolle mehr erwarten die ohne zutun mal 10 Jahre und mehr einfach durchrattert, zumindest nicht bei intensiver Nutzung.
Und dabei spielt es gar keine Rolle in welcher Preisliga man da schaut, je aufwändiger eine Mechanik wird, um so öfter muß sie auch mal gewartet werden.
Ist bei andren Dingen auch nix andres.


----------



## dreampike (9. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*

Ich hatte eine Stella und eine Exist. Bei der Exist ein extrem lautes Schnurlaufröllchen, das auch bei Frost schnell einfriert und das Weiterfischen verunmöglicht, bald abgebrochene Plastikteile, Sicherungsschraube für die Kurbel verloren...
 Die Stella war nach 5 Jahren intensiven Gebrauchs auch hinüber. Na ja, hat sich trotzdem rentiert, kostete ca. 0,50 Ct je gefangenen Hecht...


Nachfolgemodell war dann auch wieder eine Stella


----------



## tausendwrms (9. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*

Oha, dann bezahlt man also eher die Performance als die Qualität.
Also wenn ihr eine neue Rolle kauft fetter ihr erstmal ordentlich? 
Schraubt ihr die dann selber auf? Wenn ja, dann erlischt doch die Garantie oder?


----------



## Dorschbremse (9. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*

Bei mir überwiegt das Salzwasserequipment - und da rate ich dringend, sich nicht auf die Schmierung ab Werk zu verlassen.

Ich mache das mit meinen Rollen überwiegend selbst- das "how to do" zu vermitteln tue ich mich aber schwer. 
Vielleicht äußert sich wollebre hier noch dazu - der hat schon so ziemlich alles zerlegt, geprüft und gewartet...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*

Ab den kauf einer Rolle bis zu ersten anzeichen bzw leichten knirschen ist die Zeit bei mir deutlich kürzer...
Wenn ich die Rolle selber warte, dauert es deutlich länger oder auch garnicht bis die ersten anzeichen vor der nächsten Wartung kommem ...
 Und etwas Öl in Minifläschchen habe ich immer dabei...So ein knirschen am Laufröllchen macht sich schon mal bemerkbar und ist mit paar Tropfen sofort beim angeln behoben...Das gehört wie ein Hakenlöser in meiner Tasche dazu...


 Finde auf jeden Fall auch, dass die Rollen ab Werk mager gefettet sind...


  Nach eigener Wartung habe ich immer Ruhe bie zu der nächsten Wartung, die ich einmal im Jahr mache...
 Die Wartung mache ich auch in der Garantiezeit selber, weil ich keine lust habe auf die Rolle zu warten wenn die eingeschickt wird...


----------



## Pikepauly (9. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*

Frage 1 ist die Antwort nein, Frage 2 ist die Antwort nein.


----------



## Mozartkugel (9. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*

früher war alles besser... ich kann es langsam nicht mehr hören/lesen. Die aktuelle Exist (oder Stella) ist Stand der Technik, es gibt nix besseres und nein die Vorgängermodelle waren/sind nicht besser. 

Ich hatte damals schon die Schweizer Käse Variante von der Stella  in den Händen und die Kurbel hatte ganz schönes Spiel... nur um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen. Wer meint früher war alles besser, der kann meinetwegen ruhig weiter träumen (von den guten alten Zeiten) :m


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*



tausendwrms schrieb:


> Schraubt ihr die dann selber auf? Wenn ja, dann erlischt doch die Garantie oder?



Das die Garantie dabei erlischt ist mir durchaus bewußt. Allerdings weiß ich auch was ich da mache und sitz nicht wie ne Kuh vorm Uhrwerk.

Sicherlich sind fast alle Rollen heutzutage sehr bescheiden geschmiert, das ist aber auch nur die halbe Wahrheit.
Vielmehr sind es kurze Produktionszyklen und daraus womögl. verminderte Endkontrolle...kostet auch alles Geld und da wird zuerst der Rotstift angesetzt.
Hinzukommt auch, das quasi alles was man heute erwerben kann, im Folgejahr schon vom neuen Modell abgelöst wird.
Der Hersteller will gar nicht, das sein Produkt lange hält...nö, du sollst schön brav den Nachfolger dann kaufen.
Sieht man auch an Ersatzteilen und deren Versorgung, welche in Europa quasi nicht vorhanden ist.

Das Zukleistern mit Fett bringt auch nicht viel. Im Salzwasser ist das vielleicht noch ein wenig hilfreich um Eindringen von Salz etwas aufzuhalten, im Süßwasser aber komplett sinnfrei, außer man steht auf Schwergängigkeit.
Genauso sinnfrei wie ein Schnurlaufröllchen zu ölen, und wenns geht, noch ohne es zu demontieren. 
Öl ist hier in nullkomma garnix wieder verflüchtigt, oben aufs Röllchen geben bringt überhaupt nix, außer man hat vor seine Schnur zu fetten und wieder Dreck zu sammeln. |rolleyes
Da gehört ein weiches Fett rein, kein Öl obendrauf.
Schmiermittel müssen dort hin, wo Reibung an Bauteilen untereinander entsteht, die sich drehend oder rotierend bewegen sollen, also im Inneren eines Schnurlaufröllchens...im absoluten Notfall tuts sogar die Butter vom Brot.


----------



## yukonjack (9. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*

Wenn ich mal ne Rolle auseinander nehme hab ich immer ein par Teile über.....


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*

Dann übe vielleicht erstmal an einer älteren ausgedienten...kannst nicht viel kaputtmachen wenn sie eh nicht mehr benutzt wird.

Und ganz wichtig...Ordnung auf dem Tisch wo man arbeitet und die ausgebauten Teile auch in Reihenfolge ablegen, macht den späteren Zusammenbau einfacher, wenn man noch nicht genau im Kopf hat, wo welches Teil wieder hin muss.


----------



## Andal (9. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*



yukonjack schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal ne Rolle auseinander nehme hab ich immer ein par Teile über.....



Rein statistisch hast du irgendwann mal eine Rolle gratis. :vik:


----------



## Laichzeit (9. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Sicherlich sind fast alle Rollen heutzutage sehr bescheiden geschmiert, das ist aber auch nur die halbe Wahrheit.



Eine frisch und ausgiebig gefettete Rolle läuft auf den ersten paar Metern ein bisschen schwerfälliger und das spürt man beim Kurbeln im Geschäft. Dann werden vermeintlich schlecht laufende Rollen zu Gunsten der fettarmen Variante zurück ins Regal gelegt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Eine frisch und ausgiebig gefettete Rolle läuft auf den ersten paar Metern ein bisschen schwerfälliger und das spürt man beim Kurbeln im Geschäft. Dann werden vermeintlich schlecht laufende Rollen zu Gunsten der fettarmen Variante zurück ins Regal gelegt.



Und die leicht laufenden wurden auch schon tausendfach von anderen Interessenten probegekurbelt...manch ein Ladenhüter hat ordentlich Knies anner Kurbel 

Andal: der war gut, fragt sich nur was dann fürn Modell bei rauskommt..vielleicht ne Centrepin mit Bügel |kopfkrat


----------



## yukonjack (9. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*

Die Hersteller sollten mal über einen Schmiernippel nachdenken. Hebelfettpresse angesetzt, 2 Schlag Staucherfett reingedrückt und das Ding läuft wieder wie *geschmiert*.


----------



## rippi (9. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*

Ja, Ja und uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen sind nur Okuma und Spro.


----------



## zandertex (9. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*



Andal schrieb:


> Rein statistisch hast du irgendwann mal eine Rolle gratis. :vik:


und die auseinander geschraubte wird immer leichter........passt doch!#6


----------



## yukonjack (9. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*



Andal schrieb:


> Rein statistisch hast du irgendwann mal eine Rolle gratis. :vik:



macht euch ruhig lustig über mich#h


----------



## Dorschbremse (9. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*

Man muss auch nicht immer in die Extreme gehen und die Rollen zukleistern....

Aber spezielle Hochleistungsfette (wie Cals) in ausreichender Menge an die richtigen Stellen ergibt eine wesentlich erhöhte Haltbarkeit

Dann kann man im nächsten Schritt auch noch ne Diskussion übers fetten von Carbonbremsscheiben führen..... |kopfkrat..... nein, doch nicht - lohnt nicht - Tante Google hilft Interessierten schnell zu den passenden Infos |wavey:


----------



## Dorschbremse (9. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Man muss auch nicht immer in die Extreme gehen und die Rollen zukleistern....
> 
> Aber spezielle Hochleistungsfette (wie Cals) in ausreichender Menge an die richtigen Stellen ergibt eine wesentlich erhöhte Haltbarkeit
> 
> Dann kann man im nächsten Schritt auch noch ne Diskussion übers fetten von Carbonbremsscheiben führen..... |kopfkrat..... nein, doch nicht - lohnt nicht - Tante Google hilft Interessierten schnell zu den passenden Infos |wavey:




Und Rollentuning in Form von Austausch von Wälz und Gleitlagern auf hochwertigere ist auch kein Hokuspokus......|bla:


----------



## Purist (9. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> früher war alles besser... ich kann es langsam nicht mehr hören/lesen. Die aktuelle Exist (oder Stella) ist Stand der Technik, es gibt nix besseres und nein die Vorgängermodelle waren/sind nicht besser.




Wer sagt denn, dass neueste Technik immer "besser" ist? 

Wir leben mit einer profitorientierten Marktwirtschaft, die Hersteller haben gar nicht die Absicht, die besten (und robustesten) Rollen zu bauen. Die wollen möglichst alle 2 Jahre neue Rollen verkaufen, weil die alten bis dahin Schrott sind.


High-Tech steht den Anforderungen am Wasser (Salz, Sand, Steine Schlamm, Kraut, Schilfhalme, Algen etc.) durchaus entgegen. Die Technik die damit gut klar kommt, war schon vor Jahrzehnten ausgereift.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Und Rollentuning in Form von Austausch von Wälz und Gleitlagern auf hochwertigere ist auch kein Hokuspokus......|bla:



Schon richtig..wobei gerade im Salzwasserbereich das eine oder andere Lager durchaus auch gegen ne Teflonbuchse ersetzt werden kann, denen macht Salzwasser nämlich nix aus.

Verkauft sich heutzutage nur leider nicht mehr, mit mehr Lagern drin muss ja ne Rolle toll sein.
...und da sind wir wieder bei früher war alles besser


----------



## Dorschbremse (9. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*

Wie gut, dass du hinter den letzten Satz einen Smiley gesetzt hast....


----------



## Uzz (10. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*

apropos Fett:
Dank eigener Erfahrung behaupte ich, dass die _ganz_ _deutlich_ _überwiegende_ Zahl rollenaufschraubender Angler total auf sinnlose Fettberge in ihren Rollen abfährt. Die bemäkeln nagelneue, perfekt gefettete Rollen als "trocken", also minderwertig hergestellt, weil ihnen jegliches Verständnis von der Wirkungsweise von Fett in Getrieben fehlt.

Solche falschen Bewertungen sind an vielen Stellen üblich - man denke z.B. an den schrägen Lagerfetisch bei Angelrollen. Die Industrie regiert darauf, indem sie auf "gefühlte Qualität" statt auf tatsächliche Qualität optimiert.

@Purist:
Bei den Top-Modellen, die dein Vorredner explizit ansprach, funktioniert das völlig anders als du beschreibst: Die Top-Modelle werden nur in vergleichsweise winzigen Stückzahlen abgesetzt, spielen also für sich allein betrachtet keine nennenswerte Rolle für den Gewinn. Top-Modelle sind primär Aushängeschilder, bei denen Hersteller tatsächlich Qualität liefern. Die Margen sind bei Top-Modellen i.d.R. deutlich kleiner(ja!) als bei Volumenmodellen. Sinn der Top-Modelle ist, dass Kunden deren gute Qualität (irrtümlicherweise) auf günstigere Volumenmodelle des Herstellers projizieren. _Dort_ findet man dann tatsächlich all die idiotischen "Lösungen", die offensichtlich auf geringe Lebensdauer zielen.


----------



## Mozartkugel (10. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*



Purist schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn, dass neueste Technik immer "besser" ist?



ganz einfaches Beispiel. Was mögen wir deutschen besonders gern? Richtig, Autos :m

Alt... https://imgr4.auto-motor-und-sport.de/Mercedes-190-W-201-fotoshowBig-7eb5cb43-665658.jpg

Neu... https://wiesenthal.at/images/upload...-klasse-limousine-2018-nwheader2_1200x500.jpg


----------



## Purist (10. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*



Uzz schrieb:


> Top-Modelle sind primär Aushängeschilder, bei denen Hersteller tatsächlich Qualität liefern. Die Margen sind bei Top-Modellen i.d.R. deutlich kleiner(ja!) als bei Volumenmodellen. Sinn der Top-Modelle ist, dass Kunden deren gute Qualität (irrtümlicherweise) auf günstigere Volumenmodelle des Herstellers projizieren.




Ich denke bei Daiwa und Shimano ist man darüber längst hinausgeschossen. D.h. die hochpreisigen Modelle verkaufen sich unter einer nicht zu kleinen Anzahl von erfahreneren Anglern, die gerne Geld für das Hobby ausgeben, durchaus gut und zahlreich. 



Wäre die Auflage wirklich sehr gering, könnten die auch noch mehr Patzer abliefern. Das bekäme schließlich kaum jemand mit. Und trotzdem heisst High-Tech nicht bewährt, das sieht man an dem Tanz der um das Schnurlaufröllchen seit Jahrzehnten betrieben wird.. 









Mozartkugel schrieb:


> ganz einfaches Beispiel. Was mögen wir deutschen besonders gern? Richtig, Autos :m
> 
> Alt... https://imgr4.auto-motor-und-sport.de/Mercedes-190-W-201-fotoshowBig-7eb5cb43-665658.jpg
> 
> Neu... https://wiesenthal.at/images/upload...-klasse-limousine-2018-nwheader2_1200x500.jpg




Damit kannst du mir nicht kommen, 

unter anderem fahre ich nämlich selber einen S 124.


Was glaubst du wieviele Leute mich im Jahr auf die Karre ansprechen und mir Sprüche sagen wie "damals wussten die in Stuttgart noch wie man Autos baut"? |wavey:


----------



## Andal (10. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*

Es gibt einfach Dinge, die man mag und solche, die man nicht mag und dazu gehört für mich Shimano. (sic!)


----------



## Lajos1 (10. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*

Hallo,


wenn ich von Rollen höre die nach 2, 3 oder auch 5 Jahren hinüber sind - so etwas kam früher nicht vor. Das wäre auch das Aus für die jeweilige Firma gewesen. Kein Angler in den 1960ern/1970ern hätte je wieder eine Rolle gekauft, welche nach ein paar Jahren kaputt gegangen wäre.
Ich habe meine alten Geräte immer aufgehoben, so auch meine Rollen. Da ist noch jede funktionsfähig. Die wurden auch teilweise wirklich richtig rangenommen.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## dreampike (10. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*

... von wegen, ich habe noch DAM-Rollen aus den 60ern und 70 ern, die sind ausgenudelt, machen einen Mordsradau und haben extremes Spiel in der Kurbel und in der Achse. Mit denen macht das Fischen definitiv keinen Spaß mehr!


 Was sicherlich einen Unterschied macht, sind die damals und die heute verwendeten Schnüre. Bei einer Monofilen kommt durch die Dehnung wesentlich weniger harte Belastung bei der Rolle an. Meine erste Me-Fo-Rolle, eine Shimano Twinpower (die mit dem Rosenholzknauf) von 1992, habe ich ausschließlich mit Mono gefischt und die läuft noch  "wie ein Glöckerl". 



Im Gegensatz dazu wirken sich bei Geflochtenen jeder Biss, jeder Hänger, ja jedes Jerken und Schlagen des Köders direkt auf die Rolle aus und führen zu schnellerem Verschleiß. Selbst die Topmodelle mit den besten Materialien kommen bei einem intensiv fischendem Hechtspezi dann eben mehr oder weniger schnell an ihre physikalischen Grenzen. 



Ich schätze, dass selbst eine gut erhaltene DAM-Rolle von früher diese Hochbelastung keine 3 Monate durchhalten würde (abgesehen davon, dass in dieser Zeit mdsts. 3 Federn für den Schnurfangbügel kaputt gehen würden).


 Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*

Insofern hat sich das High-End massiv verschoben und befindet sich durch "Gleichschaltung" im Modellbaukasten und Optimierung mehr und mehr in Auflösung. 

Die teuren aus CF-Plastik ala Zaion Ci4+ NCRT usw. sollen ja auch nicht besser sein oder gar besser laufen oder durchhalten, sondern nur merklich leichter rüberkommen.
Zum Nichtangeln und Posern reicht auch eine "Whau!" - Außenfassade und leichter Lauf auf dem Tisch für 1min.



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Aber spezielle Hochleistungsfette (wie Cals) in ausreichender Menge an die richtigen Stellen ergibt eine wesentlich erhöhte Haltbarkeit



Bei den teureren bekommt man etwas bessere Schmierung und Durchhalten in den Rollen sowie mehr Gummilippendichtungen fürs Tauchen, aber nach 50 Kurbelstunden sind die Gut&Günstig der Mittelklasse (bei mir) "durch",  was kratzen und schaben in so ziemlich allen Drehteilen heißt, je 100€ Aufpreis bekommt man 50h mehr.  :m
Sollte man nicht allzu sehr enttäuscht sein. :g

Z.B. die vollschwarze Sigma 40 (FD) real-made Made in Japan mit so Superschmankerln wie: Voll-Alu, Schraubkurbel, minimaler Transportplatzverbrauch, echte-Parabolspulenkante, minimale Röllchenspaltmaße, alle 5 Jahre schmieren selbst bei Schwerarbeit usw. usw.
macht sowohl Shimano als auch Daiwa seit 1980 einen vor, und zwar in so ziemlich jeder Hinsicht incl. top Geflechttauglichkeit und Wicklung, obwohl es das da noch nicht mal gab. Optisch dann auch gar keine Frage, selbst die neuesten Gimmicks werden immer noch locker überboten, eine aktuelle Shimano Excense sieht vergleichweise aus wie eine verschüttet aus aus dem Kohlenkeller! :q

Bei sogar annähernd immer noch gleicher Gewichtsklasse und Kompaktheit . Bis auf die rücklaufspielfreie Lagerrücklaufsperre hat sich nicht mal viel getan in der Rollentechnik. 
Die verfügbaren höheren Übersetzungen um 1:6 finde ich gut für einige Anwendungen, aber die schaden wiederum nochmal der Haltbarkeit.


----------



## Lajos1 (10. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*



dreampike schrieb:


> Ich schätze, dass selbst eine gut erhaltene DAM-Rolle von früher diese Hochbelastung keine 3 Monate durchhalten würde (abgesehen davon, dass in dieser Zeit mdsts. 3 Federn für den Schnurfangbügel kaputt gehen würden).
> 
> 
> Wolfgang aus Ismaning




Hallo,


ich meine, es kommt halt auch darauf an, wie man mit dem Gerät im Allgemeinen umgeht. Das kann die Lebensdauer schon deutlich verlängern. Ich fische ja nicht so intensiv auf Hecht (bin hauptsächlich Fliegenfischer), deshalb kann ich heute keine Vergleiche mehr über eine sehr intensive Nutzung machen. Aber mein Sohn ist ausgesprochener Hechtspezialist, der auch viel angelt. Im intensiven Einsatz hat er seit über sechs Jahren eine Okuma V 45a. Die läuft aber noch astrein.
Zu den kaputten Federn, das kam bei den 300 Mitchell öfters vor aber auch nur so etwa einmal im Jahr (da war auch gleich eine Ersatzfeder beim Kauf mit dabei). Eigenartigerweise brach die nie bei meiner 304er und die wurde 5 Jahre beim Casting  sehr beansprucht und gelegentlich auch beim Fischen.
Mit meinen drei 300er Mitchells könnte ich jederzeit noch heute fischen, mit der 304er übrigens auch.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Z.B. die vollschwarze Sigma 40 (FD) real-made Made in Japan mit so Superschmankerln wie: Voll-Alu, Schraubkurbel, minimaler Transportplatzverbrauch, echte-Parabolspulenkante, minimale Röllchenspaltmaße, alle 5 Jahre schmieren selbst bei Schwerarbeit usw. usw.
> macht sowohl Shimano als auch Daiwa seit 1980 einen vor, und zwar in so ziemlich jeder Hinsicht



Nuja...zu der Zeit kam fast alles noch aus Japan (da wars noch Billiglohnland), und wenn nicht wars aus Korea mit identischer Fertigung.
Shimano war zu der Zeit eh noch ne ganz kleine Laterne und Daiwa schon nen echter Global Player mit Highend Tackle wie der SS-Series...da konnte auch Shakespeare nix entgegensetzen, denn die haben seit der Ambidex auch nix mehr wirklich gemacht..war alles nur warmer Aufguss und wurde unter x Label unters Volk gebracht.
Shakespeare hatte seine Glanzzeit noch vor der Japanära, als noch in den Staaten gefertigt wurde.


Natürlich kann man die alten Hobel nicht mehr direkt mit heutigem vergleichen. Das hinkt in vielerlei Hinsicht.
Fischbar ist davon durchaus noch etliches, sofern man sich damit arrangieren kann, auf heutige normale Dinge wie lautlose und direkt stoppende Rücklaufsperre zu verzichten.


Heutige Rollen müssen im Gegensatz zu damals auch deutlich mehr leisten, die Leute fischen heute deutlich länger und intensiver.
Das Angeln ist zudem heute extremst spezialisiert, jeder hat nen Ruten-und Rollenwald heute zuhause stehen.
Früher hatte man nur ein paar Ruten und Rollen und die wurden lange Zeit für alles mögliche benutzt und entsprechend in Schuss gehalten...es gab ja auch nicht die Riesenauswahl wie heute und das Geld saß auch nicht so locker wie heutzutage.

Da stand dann aber auch keiner mit ner Gummipeitsche und Geflecht stundenlang am Wasser..heute völlig normal.


Und wenn man dann Angler mal nimmt, die 200 Tage und mehr x Stunden am Wasser stehen, ists auch nicht weiter verwunderlich wenn da ne Rolle nach ner Saison die Grätsche macht.
Das würden die alten Rollen auch nicht durchhalten, denn die Bremsen waren alle unterirrdisch schlecht im Vergleich zu heute. 

Auch bei den alten Metallrollen würde man bei so einer Beanspruchung ganz gravierende Verschleißerscheinungen feststellen...zb die Aluspulen, welche insgesamt sehr weich im Material waren und jeden Stoß direkt mit ner Kerbe quittiert haben.
Das sieht man auch heute noch bei vielen Rollen aus jenen Jahren die über ebay vertickt werden.
Von der Präzision sind sie sowieso modernem Tackle unterlegen, aber das ist auch völlig normal wenn man sich die Zeit und die Entwicklung die zwischen jenen Rollen liegt, vor Augen führt.


----------



## tausendwrms (10. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*

Das könnte mit der Belastung wirklich sein, ich habe durchaus öfter hänger in der steinpackung.

Aber ich finde für 600-700 Euro muss sowas 10 Jahre halten, das ist ja für jeden normalen Arbeiter ein fettes Brett, da mal eben 700 Euro hin zu legen. 
Und der Frau darfst das auch nicht erzählen. 

Aber wenn man es mit Autos vergleicht, kommt es auf das selbe raus. 
Die Kosten auch mega Geld und taugen nichts mehr. 
Und da kann man wirklich sagen, in der Haltbarkeit gab es früher Marken die ewig gehalten haben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> da konnte auch Shakespeare nix entgegensetzen, denn die haben seit der Ambidex auch nix mehr wirklich gemacht..war alles nur warmer Aufguss und wurde unter x Label unters Volk gebracht.
> Shakespeare hatte seine Glanzzeit noch vor der Japanära, als noch in den Staaten gefertigt wurde.


Das ist bezüglich Ambidex u. Sigma aber falsch, das ist nicht USA, sondern Japan genau da aufstrebend, die Rollen kamen nämlich von Omori Japan und brauchten kaum was ändern, es gab ja nichts effektiv zu verbessern.   Die Bremsen waren und sind sehr gut, nur muss man Filzbremsen eben immer wieder locker drehen, und dass schafft mancher Angler nicht.
Daiwa war lange nicht on par, und Ryobi u. Shimano dackelten lange hinter Daiwa einfach nur her.



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Von der Präzision sind sie sowieso modernem Tackle unterlegen, aber das ist auch völlig normal wenn man sich die Zeit und die Entwicklung die zwischen jenen Rollen liegt, vor Augen führt.


Stimmt für viele Serien auch nicht so global, die Präzision ist durchaus genügend, der Leichtlauf sehr gut und das ganze wird zig Jahre gehalten - sofern man immer wieder mal neu schmiert. 
Sofern man sinnig mit der Rollen umgeht, das gilt aber nun für alle Rollen bis aktuell heute, Spulen auf die Steine hauen macht alles schäbig, und keine Rollenkurbel taugt als Brechstange.

Nimm nur mal alleine die realiv günstig-einfache 2600C im guten Wartungszustand im Vergleich zu heutigen modernsten Daiwa 4000/5000 unter echten Kurbelaufgaben wie Speedjigging oder Grundangeln/Feedern weit ... dafür setze ich die alten noch immer ein, die haben mich 47DM nietnagelneu gekostet. 
Eine Woche voll mit Atlantikmeerwasser u. Sandspülung konnte ihr nicht wirklich was korrosiv anhaben, das schaffen heute höchstens noch Saltiga SW und Stella SW - mit Teileaustausch.
Eine aktuelle Ninja heute mit dem €-Kurs ist dagegen ein Schemen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*

Zur Threadfrage mit den beide Japan Toplabels noch:

Daiwa bietet im Verlauf der Angebotszeit viel mehr Preissenkungen und günstigere Sonderaktionen, das ist sehr auffällig bei Rollen u. Ruten.

Shimano sitzt scheinbar auf dem höheren Ross und hält ihre Preise, die Kaufhauskette Globeride denkt dagegen viel stärker über Kaufanreize nach, hohe und sogar höhere Listenpreise zwar, streicht einfach mal eine 200€ in der 3.Stelle weg, und lockt mich immer mehr mit ihren Produktwechsel u. Ausverkaufsangeboten zu unwiderstehlichen Preisen! :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*

Und noch eine kleine Rechenaufgabe: :m

Wenn z.B. im HardCore-Dauereinsatz oder am Meer 
eine 100€ Rolle 1 Jahr durchhält,
eine 500€ Rolle aber 2 Jahre durchhält,
welche ist dann wieviel besser? :q

Was passiert mit dem Verhältnis u. der Rechnung, wenn die 100€ Rolle durch anfängliche und jährliche Wartung 20 Jahre durchhält?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das ist bezüglich Ambidex u. Sigma aber falsch, das ist nicht USA, sondern Japan genau da aufstrebend, die Rollen kamen nämlich von Omori Japan und brauchten kaum was ändern, es gab ja nichts effektiv zu verbessern.   Die Bremsen waren und sind sehr gut, nur muss man Filzbremsen eben immer wieder locker drehen, und dass schafft mancher Angler nicht.
> Daiwa war lange nicht on par, und Ryobi u. Shimano dackelten lange hinter Daiwa einfach nur her.



Ich weiß wer die Rollen damals gebaut hat...ich schrieb aber etwas anderes und das ist auch nicht falsch.
Shakespeare als Hersteller gab es zu dem Zeitpunkt defacto gar nicht mehr, es war nur noch ein Label wie viele andere auch (an Olympic zb denk).

Stillstand führt aber nicht weiter, auch ein Grund warum es viele ehemalige Firmen nicht mehr gibt.
Anfang der 80er war Daiwa bereits mit Leichtbauverbundstoffen zugegen, hinzukam auch Wormshaft. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hinkten alle hinterher und natürlich ließ sich das Daiwa auch gut bezahlen.
Mit der damaligen Rollenpalette von Daiwa konnte niemand mithalten, dagegen ist Daiwa heute fast schon marginal.

Daiwa war auch schon in den 70ern weitaus weiter, nur in Europa wo man verhältnismäßig wenig im Salzwasser fischt, geht das schnell unter.


Ich will das hier aber nicht weiter ausdehnen, hier gehts um modernes Zeux und nicht um alte Ladys.
Können wir gern woanders weiter diskutieren


 Eins sei noch gesagt:


Ich verteufel weder alte noch moderne Technik.
Alles hat seinen Reiz, soll jeder für sich selbst entscheiden womit er lieber fischt.
Vor-und Nachteile haben sie aber alle und ne Wartung brauchen hin und wieder auch beide.


----------



## Andal (11. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Hose von Diesel und einer von kik? - Der Preis und der Name. Hin sind sie gleichermaßen schnell!

Das gilt heute doch für alle Industriegüter.


----------



## geomujo (11. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*

Diese ganze Diskussion lief doch erst vor ein paar Wochen - von daher ist der Thread eigentlich überflüssig.


Dennoch ein überaus beliebtes Diskussionsthema. Ich selbst bin leider etwas zu jung um die geschichtliche Entwicklung mitgemacht zu haben. Meine erste Rolle war eine 'Forelle' in den letzten Tagen der DDR. Und an der Konstruktionsweise hat sich im Grunde bis heute nichts geändert.


Und dass die Materialien früher besser und haltbarer waren kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Meine Forelle hielt keine 2 Jahre in meinen kindlichen Händen durch. Auch eine Rileh Rex  mag sie auch noch so rubust sein - ist ein Graus im Vergleich zu heutigen Rollen. Billige und schlechte Rollen gab es wohl auch damals schon.


Interessant ist dennoch das Auftreten von Shimano in dem Markt. In den 90ern wo ich dann aufgehört habe zu angeln war mir Shimano noch überhaupt kein Begriff. Erst als mein Bruder nach der JAhrtausendwende etliche Shimano Ruten kaufte war diese MArke für mich präsent.


 Aber wie ging das geschichtlich vonstatten? Shimano wurde meines Wissens nach in  den 80ern groß als man mit sehr günstigen und hochwertigen Komponenten in den Fahrrad-Markt drängte und Campagnolo und Co vom Trohn stieß. Innerhalb eines Jahrzehnts wurden sie zum Weltmarktführer. Der professionelle weltweite Vertrieb scheint wohl einer der Grundpfeiler gewesen zusein. Aber wie war das beim Angelzeug? Ab wann trat Shimano mit Produkten an, die entwicklungstechnisch, qualitativ oder im Preis konkurrenzlos waren? Und waren sie das überhaput je? Oder ganz konkret gefragt: was ist Shimano's entwicklungstechnische Leistung in der Angelgeräteindiustrie?


Ach und nochwas zum Einschlafen für die Nacht: Der Mensch angelte bereits bevor er sesshaft wurde und Landwirtschaft betrieb - umso erstaunlicher dass soviele Jahrhunderte(Tausende) auf dem Gebiet nichts geschah.


----------



## Thomas. (11. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*



geomujo schrieb:


> Aber wie war das beim Angelzeug? Ab wann trat Shimano mit Produkten an, die entwicklungstechnisch, qualitativ oder im Preis konkurrenzlos waren? Und waren sie das überhaput je? Oder ganz konkret gefragt: was ist Shimano's entwicklungstechnische Leistung in der Angelgeräteindiustrie?



das ist eine frage die mich historisch auch sehr interessiert #6

das mit der entwicklungstechnische Leistung in der Angelgeräteindiustrie?, da gehe ich mal von der "baitrunner" aus ende der 80er Anfang 90er Jahre, ab da wollten dann alle eine Rolle wo Shimano drauf stand :q

ist heute noch genauso, Shimano und Daiwa sind soweit ich weiß die einzigen Massen Hersteller die Rollen für 20,- und für 1000,- euro anbieten, und als ganz junger Angler hat man dann zb. eine Shimano Alivio und träumt von einer Stella(Hauptsache es steht erstmal Shimano drauf). 

meiner Meinung nach sind Daiwa u Shimano die einzigen die sich nach Meilensteinen nicht darauf ausgeruht haben sondern weiter entwickelt haben, und das haben alle anderen Großen nach ihren Toprollen verpennt zb. ABU 66, SHAKESPEARE AMBIDEX ,Mitchell 300,DAm ? usw.
 danach ging es berg ab bei den anderen nach oben.
 und die neuen wie Spro (red arc) Quantum (die eine Freilauf?) haben mit den Nachfolgern auch nicht mehr den Erfolg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*

Das trifft jetzt genau, und auf sowas wie den gläubigen Modeangler! 

Du nennst da ^ genau ein Paradebeispiel von Shimano:
Twinpower oder Stella in Normal und den SW-Ausführungen. Dann noch PG HG XG usw.

Ist ja ein purer Marketingtrick (wie oben schon öfter angeklungen), dass die vom Namen her gleich heissen. Die sind sowas von verschieden, dass die komplett andere Namen verdient hätten, sogar einen anderen Anfangsbuchstaben ... :q

Ich fische 3 Rollenlinien, derbe u. alt 1:4,2 bis 1:4,8 (Shp.Sigma+Co,Slammer), modern Spin stark normalschnell 1:5 (Ryobi/Spro Applause/Arcs), und modern Spin leicht schnell 1:6 (Daiwa H).
Davon wird die passend erscheinende zum Einsatz - je nach Gewässer und Hänger-/Fischsituation an die Rute gebeten, und alles funktioniert gut. Auch das Bäume bergen.


----------



## Purist (11. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*



Thomas. schrieb:


> das mit der entwicklungstechnische Leistung in der Angelgeräteindiustrie?, da gehe ich mal von der "baitrunner" aus ende der 80er Anfang 90er Jahre, ab da wollten dann alle eine Rolle wo Shimano drauf stand :q




Das ging schon früher los. Shimano fertigt seit Anfang der 70er Jahre Angelrollen. Damals waren die schlicht unbedeutend. In Europa und auch den USA fischte man  Mitchell, Abu Garcia, DAM und kleinere Marken.
Dann übernahm Shimano für Lew's die Fertigung der ersten low profile Baitcaster und stellte 1978, als die Zusammenarbeit endete, eine eigene vor, die Bantam 100. Teile davon waren von Abu Rollen kopiert und im Prinzip sieht noch heute jede low profile Baitcaster innen genauso aus wie damals (!) 

In den Folgenden 10 Jahren setzten sich low profiles in den USA durch (wegen Bassmasters und Co der wohl wichtigste Markt), Abu Garcia, die Standardmarke für round profile Baitcaster geriet dadurch ins Hintertreffen. Die Dominanz von Shimano in dem Bereich dauerte bis tief in die 00er Jahre hinein.
Die einzigsten großen Innovationen von Shimano in den 80ern lag wohl in Compositgehäusen und der Baitrunner, mehr Laufruhe bei Stationärrollen durch bessere Getriebetechnik gab's erst ab den 90er Jahren. 

Das war wohl, zusammen mit Preisvorteilen, genug um die europäischen und amerikanischen Hersteller in Schwierigkeiten zu bringen, den Rest erledigt bis heute Shareholder Value auf beiden Seiten. 



Die einen kaufen billigste Chinarollen und lassen ihr Logo draufpappen oder lassen in Asien billigst ihre Modelle produzieren, die anderen konzipieren zwar noch hochpreisig High-Tech, haben aber nicht mehr wirklich Konkurrenz zu fürchten und pfeifen daher auf Haltbarkeit bzw. hohe Lebensdauer. Da freuen sich die Aktionäre, die Kunden dürfen eben noch öfter die Zähne zusammenbeißen


----------



## Andal (11. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*

Hier werden die Meilensteine der Entwicklung zitiert. Was wäre denn das?

Die Rollen tun seit eh und je das gleiche. Sie lagern Schnur, geben sie frei und zwischendurch bremsen sie den Schnurablauf auch ein bisschen, dann spulen sie sie wieder auf. Früher, wie heute.

Sie tun das heute ein klein wenig besser, als vor 50 Jahren. Aber für ein halbes Jahrhundert sind die Entwicklungen und Verbesserungen doch sehr sparsam ausgefallen.

Wenn ich heute eine uralte Quick 330, oder eine Ur Mitchell 300 mit einer Stella, oder Branzino vergleiche, dann fällt mir nur ein, zu den  beiden Japanern zu sagen: "Werdet ihr erst mal so alt und funktioniert immer noch, dann reden wir weiter!"

Natürlich nutze auch  ich gerne den bescheidenen Fortschritt, den die Rollen genommen haben. Aber der ist bei Weitem nicht so epochal, wie hier beschrieben!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*

@Purist 
so sieht es in der welt-globalen Marktwirtschaft aus, und das muss man in die Betrachtung miteinbeziehen.


@Andal
Es gibt ja sogar viele Rückschritte bzw. Auslassungen, man denke nur mal an die Spulenschmankerl zum Wechseln bei Mitchell (!), Quick, Ambidex und andere Erleichterungen. 
Gesteigert nun das Weglassen der E-Spule bzw. dann die Nichtverfügbarkeit, ist eine echte Krätze.
Im Mehrfachfutteral merke ich sofort, ob die Rollenkurbel sich einfach so an der Rolle anschmiegt oder Platz für zwei fordert.

Nun aktuell die unsägliche starre "superstabile" Einschraubkurbel bei Shimano und Daiwa. Hat ja einen klaren Vorteil, wenn man das so braucht und die Combo beispielsweise auf dem Boot im Rutenhalter ihrer Verwendung harrt. #6 (oder man einen Angel-Butler mit Caddy hat)
Die muss man ganz abschrauben zum Transport, und dann wohin damit?
Geht verloren oder ist wie letzte Woche beobachtet, dann einfach mal nicht dabei! :q


----------



## Andal (11. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*

Man muss nur lange genug warten, dann wird auch aus einer noch so bescheidenen Gegenwart eine Gute Alte Zeit und morgen ist sowieso alles besser. :m:m:m


----------



## Purist (11. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn ich heute eine uralte Quick 330, oder eine Ur Mitchell 300 mit einer Stella, oder Branzino vergleiche, dann fällt mir nur ein, zu den  beiden Japanern zu sagen: "Werdet ihr erst mal so alt und funktioniert immer noch, dann reden wir weiter!"



Weisst du was an der Entwicklung am Komischsten ist? Das gilt nicht nur für Angelrollen, ist aber in dem Sektor ausgeprägt: In Japan gibt es haufenweise Fans von altem Angelequipment. Um beim Beispiel mit den Baitcastern zu bleiben, dort fischt man sehr gerne alte Abu Baitcaster. Das geht soweit, dass z.B. Abu Garcia speziell für den japanischen Markt alte Modelle (Made in Sweden) wieder auflegt, die es im Rest der Welt (wo man stattdessen mit Daiwa und Shimano beglückt wird..) gar nicht zu kaufen gibt. 




Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> @Purist
> so sieht es in der welt-globalen Marktwirtschaft aus, und das muss man in die Betrachtung miteinbeziehen.



..und das sollte man auch immer im Hinterkopf haben. Für mich als Konsumenten hat das seit Jahren ein Umdenken zur Folge. Inzwischen kaufe ich schon gezielt Waren, die hohe Qualität haben und schon seit Jahrzehnten auf dem Markt sind. Gerne auch von kleinen Unternehmen, die ihre Gewinne nicht an Aktionäre ausschütten. Das ist noch nicht einmal teuer oder teurer, aber man muss sich in weiten Teilen vom Fortschrittsglauben verabschieden und lernt sogar den Fortschritt in vielen Bereichen anzuzweifeln. 

Beim Angeln gehe ich nicht ganz soweit.. da bediene ich mich irgendwie querbeet aus allem was taugt und auf dem Markt ist. Die Tendenz der von mir genutzten Sachen geht aber schon in die Richtung: Hätte man (vom Rutenmaterial einmal abgesehen) praktisch auch schon vor 30-40 Jahren kaufen und benutzen können.


----------



## geomujo (11. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*

"Geht verloren oder ist wie letzte Woche beobachtet, dann einfach mal nicht dabei! :q"


Genau das ist mir ebenfalls und nicht nur einmal passiert. Manchmal hatte ich auch die falsche Kurbel mit. Da freut man sich wenn man 15km mit Rad zur Angelstelle gefahren ist und dann sofort wieder kehrt machen kann. Ebenfalls speziell bei Daiwa nervend ist die Kurbel, wenn man sie denn tatsächlich nicht vergessen hat, wieder dranzuschrauben. Das Einschraubgewinde ist so fein gedreht (hohe TPI), dass ich manchmal 2 Minuten brauche um den Einspringpunkt der Kurbel ins Getriebe zu finden und sie festschrauben zu können. Transportiert wird sie wohlgemerkt mit einem Daiwa-Futteral - das zur Kurbeldemontage zwingt.

Nun hab ich rollenmäßig aufgeräumt und alles auf 2 Kurbeltypen, verteilt auf 10 Rollen, reduziert. Somit ist die Gefahr eine Kurbel mitzunehmen die nicht passt sehr gering. Da die neuen Modelle alle Klappkurbeln haben ist auch der Transport kein Problem mehr. Warum man an einer leichten Süßwasserspinnrolle allerdings unbedingt eine Starrkurbel benötigt erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*



Thomas. schrieb:


> das ist eine frage die mich historisch auch sehr interessiert #6
> 
> das mit der entwicklungstechnische Leistung in der Angelgeräteindiustrie?, da gehe ich mal von der "baitrunner" aus ende der 80er Anfang 90er Jahre, ab da wollten dann alle eine Rolle wo Shimano drauf stand :q



Wobei die ersten richtigen Baitrunners eben auch nicht von Shimano kamen, die habens nur fleißig nachempfunden und sich breitflächiger profiliert, wäre es nicht so würde heute niemand mehr über die Marke reden.
Vorher hatte Silstar schon die RXB/GXB, welche quasi als Pionier aller Freilaufrollen gilt,  Daiwa hatte davor schon die ST mit einer Art Kampfbremse/Freilauf... inkl. Großrad/Pinion aus der SS....beides Bronze.


----------



## Andal (11. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*



geomujo schrieb:


> Warum man an einer leichten Süßwasserspinnrolle allerdings unbedingt eine Starrkurbel benötigt erschließt sich mir nicht.



Lies in den Foren der Show- und Prommenadeangler, dann weisst du warum! #h


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Nun aktuell die unsägliche starre "superstabile" Einschraubkurbel bei Shimano und Daiwa.



Ein Grund warum mir keine Daiwa BG an die Ruten kommt.
Zumal es gerade Daiwa jahrzehnelang besser konnte mit dem patentierten Klappmechanismus.
Kurbel zwingend abschrauben zu müssen damit man das Tackle transportieren kann und die Rolle dabei ne “offene Wunde“ hat wo sich Dreck sammelt ist einfach nur Grütze.



Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*

Zum Glück gibt es ja auch die Parallelmodelle mit der einfachen Schraub-Klapp-Kurbel auf 6Kant. 
Mit dem Standardinnengewinde 3mm (Japan prinzipiell metrisch sei dank) ist es auch nicht so schwer, die Verschraubung zu verbessern.

Die Mechanik ist zudem noch weitgehend gleich zu den Ryobi Applause/Spro Arc, was eine weitere Gesamtrollensystemvereinfachung bei mir ermöglicht. Auch viele andere Rollen-Kurbel-Steck u. Verschraubungen arbeiten so, was Ersatzteile leichter möglich macht, auch aus Händlerresten.

Shimano hat zölliges Innengewinde um 3,5mm und den technisch sehr dummen 4Kant, das ist dem Threadthema gemäß ein Riesennachteil und damit ein klares 1:0 für Daiwa bei den einfachen Kurbeln.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*

Den Vierkant gabs auch hin und wieder mal bei Daiwa zusehen...zuletzt in der Megaforce.

Bei den alten Lady wäre es die 2500C, wohingegen die 2600er nen Sechskant hat.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*

Können wir also irgendwie als Kennzeichen für Superbilligproduktionen oder gar das Superbilligwerk ausmachen :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*



> Any reel will do the job



Ist so ein englisches Schlagwort, stimmt für mich auch, bis auf wenige Details. Ich fand ja die Shimano Exage 4000 perfekt für meine Angelei bis 60m beim Feedern.

Joa, die wurde ja abgesägt, dafür kam der Nachfolger Sahara. Jetzt spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mir dieses Stückchen zulegen zu wollen. Die Werte der Rolle haben sich verändert, sie ist jetzt richtig dirty Hagane (wtf).

Butter bei de Fische, ich will keinen neuen Thread aufmachen. Was bedeuten diese Kürzel? 

*FG, HGS, XG, S*

Zum Vergleich zur Exage (ist ne Toprolle für den Preis) hat sich der Schnurzeinzug bei gleicher Umsetzung verändert. Ist weniger geworden. Will man jetzt an den Einzug einer 4000er rankommen, muss man eine Umsetzung bei der Sahara von 6:01 in Kauf nehmen.

Frage an die Nerds:

Anlaufkraft beim Bedienen der Rolle (Kurbeln) erhöht? Fürs Feedern ist der Einzug auch ab einer gewissen Geschwindigkeit tricky, wegen Ausschlitzern. Ich hatte noch kein Modell wie bei den Saharas mit Einzug von 91cm in den Pfoten. Nimmt das ganze Paket an und für sich, ne perfekte Rolle in meinen Augen.

https://www.angel-domaene.de/shimano-sahara-c3000hg-fi--28816.html

Wir wirkt sich die erhöhte Umsetzung vom Handling her aus, merkt man das oder kurbelt sich das genauso wie Rollen niedrigerer Versionen?!

Any reel will do..... :m


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Können wir also irgendwie als Kennzeichen für Superbilligproduktionen oder gar das Superbilligwerk ausmachen :m




Hmm..würde ich so nicht immer sehen.
Denn gerade bei alten Rollen wird das so sicherlich nicht zutreffen.
Wenn man mal die 2500C mit der 2600C vergleicht, erscheint die 2500er durchaus eine Generation älter. Auf der anderen Seite hat sie aber wiederum robustere Eigenschaften.
Die Kurbel funktioniert nicht schlechter wie deren mit Sechskant...im Gegenteil sogar, das Spiel ist geringer.



Ich denke vielmehr, das sich einige Hersteller durchaus auch an frühere Methoden wieder erinnern und diese heute in modern wieder einsetzen.
Ein Beispiel dafür ist auch Amboßsperre direkt am Pinion.
Ein wiederbelebtes ehemaliges dt. Traditionshaus hatte Ende der 90er mit seinen Quicks genau dies gemacht.
Und nicht etwa bei den Toprollen der Marke, nein...im unteren Preissegment. Eine unscheinbare Rolle mit Namen Quick VSI hatte genau jenes Feature.


----------



## Wollebre (14. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*

bevor ihr eine neue Shimano kauft schlau machen ob das Kugellager im Röllchen ausgewechselt werden kann. Gibt einige Modelle in die das Kugellager ins Röllchen eingepreßt und nicht ausgewechselt werden kann. Wenn verschlissen muss das Röllchen gekauft werden. Vor einem Jahr war der Preis bei 20 €.... Da könnte man einige Kugellager guter Qualität für kaufen....
Ganz schlimm wäre es wenn das Röllchen einzeln nicht verkauft wird, sondern gleich der komplette Satz aller Teile. (schon mehrmals bei Stellas erlebt). Da liegt der Preis bei 60 €

s. auch meinen Beitrag #6
www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313176


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*

Mit solch Shimano Lagerei ist echte Wegelagerei los.

Gute Warnung vor dem Bullshit! #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Wenn man mal die 2500C mit der 2600C vergleicht, erscheint die 2500er durchaus eine Generation älter. Auf der anderen Seite hat sie aber wiederum robustere Eigenschaften.
> Die Kurbel funktioniert nicht schlechter wie deren mit Sechskant...


Bei vernünftig Rollenmasse und Material mag vieles ordentlich funktionieren, die haben ja auch immer wieder experimentiert.
Ich hab nur keine 2500C, sonst wüßte ich da was. 

Dass das Sechseck deutlich besser im Kreis anliegt als ein Quadrat, das weiß man wenigstens seit der Quadratur des Kreises, also sicher 6. Jahrhundert v. Chr. mit Thales u.  Pythagoras.

Dass bei den kleinen (Süßwasser) Consumer-Shimanos 2500 bis 4000 die Vierkantdurchführung den Achsenkreis an allen 4 Kanten nahezu dünnhäutig kerbt und schneidet, das kann ich nur als Sollbruchstelle und Belastungsbegrenzungsabsicherung werten. Also auch ein Bullshit.

Aber da ist längst ein Preisgefüge ab 150€ aufwärts besser 200€ mit Einschraubkurbel entstanden, ab da frühestens Stradic funktionieren deren Wormshaftrollen ja auch einige Zeit. 
Insofern muss man Shimano Rollen eigentlich schon in 3 Segmente teilen:
- Consumer Verbrauchsware (4Kant, gering Schnur-belastbar, ziemlich schrotfest)
- Dauerangler u. Enthusiasten (Einschraukurbel, etwas Ausdauer)
- Salzwasser (gehen nicht mehr einfach so kaputt)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wir wirkt sich die erhöhte Umsetzung vom Handling her aus, merkt man das oder kurbelt sich das genauso wie Rollen niedrigerer Versionen?!


Die Buchstaben Combos mit G sagen etwas über die Getriebeübersetzung aus, da sind 2 bis 3 Varianten für eine Rollentype am Start.
Natürlich kurbelt sich die höhere Übersetzung schwerer und mit schnellerem Schnureinzug.
Je nach Empfinden und Nutzlast ist das sehr individuell, ob man das so mag oder nicht zufrieden ist.

Ich bin kein Shimano Spezi :g

Aber ich habe nun viele Daiwas in H (= Shimano HG = ziemlich schnell) und finde die wertiger, die konkurrieren ab der Klasse normale Alu Hardbody mit Webpreisen ab 55€ aufwärts  mit Shimanos mittleren Rollen für Dauerangler u. Enthusiasten, und das auch in verschiedenen Übersetzungen. 
Mit 1:5,6 und 1:6,0 fühle ich mich da noch wohl, wo mir die Shimanos wie öfter schon die Stradics vom Kurbelgefühl nicht gefallen konnten.

Als starke u. schnelle Feederrolle kommt eine Hardboy Daiwa 4000 HA 1:5,7 vorzugsweise in Betracht.

Achja, ich hatte mal ein paar 4000er Exage der ersten Generationen RA+FA in der Hand, die waren ja superfett und fast schon massiv, eigentlich keine vergleichbare Bodygröße zu den sonstigen feinen Spin-4000ern.
Von daher mußt du mit ersetzen bei den neuen Tiny-Modellen aufpassen! #h


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Bei vernünftig Rollenmasse und Material mag vieles ordentlich funktionieren, die haben ja auch immer wieder experimentiert.
> Ich hab nur keine 2500C, sonst wüßte ich da was.
> 
> Dass das Sechseck deutlich besser im Kreis anliegt als ein Quadrat, das weiß man wenigstens seit der Quadratur des Kreises, also sicher 6. Jahrhundert v. Chr. mit Thales u.  Pythagoras.
> ...



Dein Vergleich mit den alten Lehrmeistern der Antike hinkt nur etwas.
Die Kurbelachse geht nicht in einen Kreis sondern ein Innengegenstück mit gleicher Kantenzahl.
Schau dir mal Türklinken an, auch ein Vierkant, kam noch keiner auf die Idee da nen Sechskant zu benutzen und dort ist die Belastung deutlich höher.

Die Ultegras haben zb auch einen Vierkant, da nutzt sich nix ab oder schloddert rum.
Und die Rollen leisten seit Jahren ihren Dienst bei Brandungs-, Karpfen- und Feederanglern.

Mit der These Vierkant wär nur im Billigsegment ohne Anspruch von geringer Belastbarkeit, kann ich so nicht konform gehen.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo (14. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*

Ich kann nur über das untere bis mittlere Preissegment sprechen, da gefallen mir die Daiwa Rollen von der Verarbeitung und Qualitätsanmutung her etwas besser.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Die Kurbelachse geht nicht in einen Kreis sondern ein Innengegenstück mit gleicher Kantenzahl.


Schau dir mal eine aktuelle Shimano 2500-4000 aus dem Consumer Segment an, nicht irgendwelche Brandungsrollen ...
Da ist nichts Gegenstück, sondern einfach nur das Röhrchen von der "Kaltschmiede" Zinkdruckguß Achse mit dem ausgesparten 4Kant, alles in eins. 
Selbst eine vielgescholtene billige Cormoran-Rolle macht das wenigstens besser.

Alle Zweifel können nichts daran ändern, dass ein 6Kant oder höher in einem Kreis die beste Durchsteck-/Einsteckachsenstärke erlaubt, oder man macht es gleich rund wie beim einschrauben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*



_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Ich kann nur über das untere bis mittlere Preissegment sprechen, da gefallen mir die Daiwa Rollen von der Verarbeitung und Qualitätsanmutung her etwas besser.


Ganz unten in dem Bereich Sweepfire Crossfire Megaforce bauen die leider auch derben Murks ein, z.B. Ritzel/Pinion aus Alu usw.

Der ganze Stoff wie auch Shimanos P3/P4 Rollen hat ja seine Berechtigung, alleine schon die vielen Leute, die mal ein paar Nachmittage im Urlaub angeln. Da passiert alles mögliche wie drüberfahren und versenken, aber die kurbeln ihre Rollen nicht mit Fischen kaputt --> sagt mein Händler, dass gerade von den ganz günstigen keine zurück kommt.

Ab der Ninja sind aber schon ordentliche Sachen verbaut, letztlich ist eine Kunststoffauflage einer Exceler oder so ja brauchbar, wie auch eine Ecusima/Passion aus der Applause.


----------



## Nemo (14. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*

Habe u.a. die Crossfire zum Wallerangeln und bin ganz zufrieden bisher. Zwei mittlere Waller hat sie schon ausgehalten. Spare aber schon auf die BG.

Wollte aber eigentlich nicht mehr so viel Geld ausgeben, da ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe, wenn ich eine hochwertige Kombi benutze und daneben als Zweitrute irgend einen alten Rotz oder die Kinderrute mit der 10Euro-Rolle, ignorieren die Fische das teure Zeug und beißen auf den Billigkram. Sehr ärgerlich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*



_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> da ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe, wenn ich eine hochwertige Kombi benutze und daneben als Zweitrute irgend einen alten Rotz oder die Kinderrute mit der 10Euro-Rolle, ignorieren die Fische das teure Zeug und beißen auf den Billigkram. Sehr ärgerlich.


Genau, die Fischli sind halt schlau und halten den Lo-Tech Angler für den richtigen Spiel & Spaß & Ernstfall-Trainingspartner! :m

Außerdem tut der ganze Glamour und Blink auf dem HE Tackle sein übriges, wie eine intensivst sichtbare Baustellenabsperrung und -warnung: 
Fischgefahr! Vorsicht hochaufgerüsteter Angler! :q


----------



## Nemo (14. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Genau, die Fischli sind halt schlau und halten den Lo-Tech Angler für den richtigen Spiel & Spaß & Ernstfall-Trainingspartner! :m
> 
> Außerdem tut der ganze Glamour und Blink auf dem HE Tackle sein übriges, wie eine intensivst sichtbare Baustellenabsperrung und -warnung:
> Fischgefahr! Vorsicht hochaufgerüsteter Angler! :q



|muahah:

...ich glaube ich mache da mal eine Langzeitstudie draus.. "HighTech- gegen Schrott-Tackle. Was fängt besser?"


----------



## zandertex (14. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*

die studie sollte heißen.............angler gegen graswachsenhörer!|supergri


----------



## Wollebre (15. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*



bastido schrieb:


> Dann lass Dir nicht zu viel Zeit, denn die 2018er BG wurde auch vermagsealed. Die hieß bis eben noch saltist nero und kommt dann natürlich mit ordentlich Aufpreis daher.



Moin Basti,
 so werden die Angler ver......

 So lange Rollen nach dem Motto gekauft werden „ sieht geil aus, muss ich haben“ wird auf die diversen verschlimmverbesserten Rollen reinfallen. Die wahren Werte einer Rolle erkennt man leider nicht von außen sondern erst wenn die geöffnet worden sind.   
 Ich kaufe daher nur Rollen die schon einige Jahre auf dem Markt sind und sich über die Zeit bewährt haben. Was vor drei vier Jahre „High End“ war, macht heute immer noch den gleich guten Job! Bin ungerne selbst zahlender Tester.... 
 Daher vor dem Kauf nach Reviews googeln, das nicht nur in deutsche sondern auch in Foren in den USA, Australien, Neusseland, Südafrike und einige asiatische. Mit der Zeit erkennt man schnell welche Reviews versteckte Produktwerbung oder aus Praxiserfahrung erstellt worden sind.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*

Mit der Wegelagerei bei beiden Labels haste recht, bastido! #6
Zum Mag Seal ist ja schon alles gesagt ... die Zerlegesperren sind auch real und hinterlistig.

Ich habe die 2015/16 HA Reihe Legalis - Exceler - Theory - Saltist Nero alle und alle im Detail auseinander, die Unterschiede sind gering bis überschaubbar (Spule+Bremse,Schraubkurbel), direkt austauschbar. Das sind m.A.n. wie auch die BG direkte vereinfachte Ableitungen in bewährtem Alubau aus einer alten Exist (vor 2015). 
Die stufenweise Aufpreise besonders im Katalog lassen einen tw. nur den Kopf schütteln.

Bei den 6Kant Durchsteckkurbeln (exkl. Saltist BG) ist nicht die Kurbel das Problem, sondern die lappige Gegenschraube (Schraubdruck). Maximal billig und maximal instabil ist eigentlich untauglich. #q
Bei den Spro Arcs das gleiche, da noch schräg und hochglanzchromglatt. Die fahre ich seit 10 Jahren mit Ersatz.

Wieder so ein versteckter Bullshit, weniger reale Nutzbarkeit zu bieten ... w.g. muss man teurer nochmal kaufen. 

Immerhin Ersatzteile werden bei der hohen Verbreitung dieser Daiwa Rollen wenigstens lange Zeit kein Thema sein #6 - ganze Rollen eben. 

Gibt einen haufen Angel-"Spezialisten", die richten ihre Rollen schnell äußerlich hin, die wackeligen Kurbel, zerschlagenen Spulen oder einfach nur verdreckt machen die Entsorgung nötig. Das sind z.B. Kandidaten für Ersatzteilrecycling aus dem ungeöffneten Inneren. Lohnt sich nur, wenn man viele Rollen einer Type hat, und nicht soviele differente Typen. 
Von daher ist Selbstbeschränkung ein mehrfach guter Weg.

Oder jemand verwendet die Consumer Einweg-Wegwerfware(n), kaufen, nutzen, entsorgen, mit allen Vor- und Nachteilen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Was vor drei vier Jahre „High End“ war, macht heute immer noch den gleich guten Job!


Die Weisheit ist so simpel und eindeutig - dass Du das nicht oft genug sagen kannst! :m 

Die Werbung sagt jedoch dauernd anders ... wie bei Computerteilen usw. überall !



Wollebre schrieb:


> Bin ungerne selbst zahlender Tester....


Ich warte auch gerne auf Berichte der Early-Adopter und Leute mit viel Spieltrieb. 
Muss ich letztlich aber doch tun und einiges Geld ausgeben, wenn es sonst keiner genügend tief und intensiv macht mit der Analyse. Dabei gehts mir primär nur ums BigEsoxGaming.

Bei den BigGamern auf den Meeren ist es etwas einfacher und klarer, weil da stehen die Boots+Tourkosten nochmal in einem anderen krassen Verhältnis zu den Rollen, da wird vorher genauer geschaut. 
Wie bei Angelreisen allgemein notwendig, da wird der Rollenausfall gleichmal erheblich teurer.

Immerhin haben wir das nette Onlineshopping mit Retoure-Möglichkeit, das lindert die Verlustkäufe beim ganzen Getackle doch erheblich. Der Ladenkäufer ist heute allermeist im Nachteil, die Händler haben ja i.d.R. weder einen ordentlichen Probierteich oder wenigstens eine Probierwiese dabei.


----------



## geomujo (15. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Lohnt sich nur, wenn man viele Rollen einer Type hat, und nicht soviele differente Typen.
> Von daher ist Selbstbeschränkung ein mehrfach guter Weg.




Da leistet Daiwa ja perfekte Vorarbeit für mit einem Corporate-Design dass über ein Dutzend Modellreihen ausstattet. PureFishing macht's ja auch nicht anders. Da kommt ein Modell in 2-facher Ausführung bei mind 7 verschiedenen Modellreihen quer durch den Konzern zum Einsatz. Auch das Vorgängermodell Neos hat etliche Ableger die auf dem gleichen Design beruhen. 

Das hilft natürlich schon die Ersatzteile nicht unendlich auszudehnen und man mit den Teilen zwischen den Modellen wechseln kann. Sicherlich auch ne betriebswirtschaftliche Frage nicht tausende Unikat-Teile zu produzieren und auf Halde zu lagern.


Mal als BSP: mit ging die Getriebeabdeckschraube (Dust Cap Assy) an einer Revo LT 2500SH verloren, dadurch lag eine Getriebehälfte immer offen - die in der keine Kurbel drinsteckte. Das Teil war im Original für mich einfach nicht zu bekommen. Aber da x Modelle auf dem Gehäuse basieren, hab ich einfach den Dust-Knob einer Pflueger Patriarch aus Kanada nachbestellt. Der hat sogar ohne Probleme gepasst. Sogar die Schraube auf dem kleineren Modell lies sich passend verwenden. Und so ist das mit vielen Teilen die da verbaut sind. Mir kommt das eigentlich entgegen.


----------



## Shura (15. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich habe die 2015/16 HA Reihe Legalis - Exceler - Theory - Saltist Nero alle




Hassu die Theory in Benutzung? Hat die Spule bei dir auch so krass viel Spiel bei leichteren Bremseneinstellungen? Bei meiner hat sowohl die Spulenaufnahme als auch die Spule selber Spiel, was sich natürlich addiert.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*

Das sind keine LT  , sondern die immer noch aktuellen HA, von wegen die gleichen Namen mehrfach verwendet (s.o.).

Ich schaue nochmal nach im Vergleich der verwendeten 3 (nix-UA-TD UTD ATD ???)  Brems-Scheiben-Auflagen-Systeme, bei der Saltist Nero sind bessere Carbonscheiben drin, aber am einfachsten u. schnellsten ist einfache Achse durchgesteckt ohne die dicke Zwischenlagerung von Legalis und Exceler einzustellen, steileres Gewinde - aber funzt so! 
Solange ich die nicht dauernd im Salzwasser tauche ...


----------



## Nemo (15. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*



bastido schrieb:


> Dann lass Dir nicht zu viel Zeit, denn die 2018er BG wurde auch vermagsealed. Die hieß bis eben noch saltist nero und kommt dann natürlich mit ordentlich Aufpreis daher.



Danke für den Tipp. Muss mal gucken ob meine Angelkasse das schon hergibt.|rolleyes


----------



## Shura (15. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*

Ich rede auch nicht von LT sondern von HA. Meine LT´s haben das Problem nicht~
Die Theory HA hab ich mir nur besorgt, um nen Vergleich zu meinen LT´s zu haben, weil immer behauptet wird die "alten" wären so viel besser.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*

Also geklärt - wußte ich noch nicht ! :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*

@Shura
Jau, haste genau recht #6, die Spulen wackeln bei wenig Schraubbremsdruck wie ein Lämmerschwanz! :m

Theory 3000HA <-> Legalis 3000 HA <-> Luvias LT 2500-D
Theory 2500HA <-> Legalis 2500 HA <-> Luvias LT 2500-D

Legalis wackelt selbst ohne Bremsschraube weniger! :q
Luvias LT wackelt nicht so schlimm wie die leicht angeschraubte Theory HA, aber im Vergleich zu Legalis HA auch sehr. Sind dabei Legalis LT u. Exceler LT auch besser?

Die 3000er haben zwar beide 13mm Achsenführung in der Spule, aber ganz anders gemacht, die Theory ist oben und unten viel weiter und verschiebbarer geführt.
Wenn man die Theory ordentlich anzieht - wie für den 4kg Bremse Spineinsatz anner Kyst, ist ja alles in Ordnung, aber für 1kg oder so ist das ziemlich Banane.

Ich sehr darin: (Dicker) Advantage einfache Bremse Legalis Exceler versus Theory Saltist Freams, zumindest im Universaleinsatz - schnelleres Gewinde mit halber Umdrehungszahl ist ja auch noch ! :m

Kann man auch als Daiwa Verarschung mit der "besseren" Daiwa Bremse sehen, eine Gummilippe mehr macht das eigentlich nicht wett ... :g


Was ich schon ausprobiert hatte, wegen Notwendigkeit von E-Spulen - und zwar vielen davon für mich,
war der Spulen+Achsentausch zwischen Theory und Legalis/Exceler in 3000. 
2 ESpulen in Form einer ganzen Legalis sind günstiger als 2 der Theory (ca.36€ Stk. letzter Stand), zudem eine davon mit besserer Spulenkante, und dann gibts noch einen Rollenbody für lau! :m
Passt getauscht auch bei beiden wieder 1a.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*



geomujo schrieb:


> Das hilft natürlich schon die Ersatzteile nicht unendlich auszudehnen und man mit den Teilen zwischen den Modellen wechseln kann.
> 
> Das Teil war im Original für mich einfach nicht zu bekommen. Aber da x Modelle auf dem Gehäuse basieren, hab ich einfach den Dust-Knob einer Pflueger Patriarch aus Kanada nachbestellt. Der hat sogar ohne Probleme gepasst. Sogar die Schraube auf dem kleineren Modell lies sich passend verwenden. Und so ist das mit vielen Teilen die da verbaut sind. Mir kommt das eigentlich entgegen.


Jupp, das trifft es für mich genau! #6


----------



## Shura (15. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*








Okay, dann ist das bei den Modellen so. Legalis LT hab ich (noch) nicht, aktuell nur Fuego LT und Exceler LT (rechts auf dem Bild). Beide haben nicht mehr diesen grauen Spulenträger (links zu sehen) und wackeln BEDEUTEND weniger als die Theory mit Bremse offen. 
In die Spule der Fuego hat Daiwa ein winziges, sinnloses Kugellager eingepasst, was man eigentlich auch weglassen könnte.
Daiwa hat hier zwar Teile und Geld gespart, aber meiner Meinung nach ist das in dem Fall vollkommen OK. 
Wie es bei den Modellen Caldia und aufwärts aussieht, weiß ich aber aktuell noch nicht. Ne Prorex LT wird aber auf jeden Fall noch bestellt vor der nächsten Saison.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*

Schön in Szene gesetzt #6 - man sieht gut die engere einfache Achsenführung ggü. dem "Ofenrohr" der Theory sowie das Plastiklager in der Spule. 

Legalis HA und Exceler HA sind noch einfacher gebaut als die Exceler LT, da gibt es noch nichtmal den Teller mit Spange. Sitzt nochmal merklich straffer.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*



Shura schrieb:


> In die Spule der Fuego hat Daiwa ein winziges, sinnloses Kugellager eingepasst, was man eigentlich auch weglassen könnte.



Irgendwohin müssen ja die Lager mit denen man sich den Mehrpreis bezahlen lassen will...und wenns noch so'n sinnfreier Platz ist. 
Renomierte Hersteller kacheln die halt inne Spule, der Chinese knallt 10 von 12 Lagern halt inne Kurbel . :q


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Legalis HA und Exceler HA sind noch einfacher gebaut als die Exceler LT, da gibt es noch nichtmal den Teller mit Spange. Sitzt nochmal merklich straffer.



Halt altbewährtes Prinzip. 

Der Teller mit Spange ist deutlich filigraner und beweglicher wie ein Ratschenritzel.


----------



## Shura (17. September 2018)

*AW: Hat shimano nachgelassen? Ist daiwa besser?*

Weil wir es gerade von den LT 's haben...
Die neue Regal LT ist ja sehr günstig,  ist aber wohl baugleich mit der Legalis + 3 Kugellager mehr. Auf YT gibt's ein russisches Zerlegevideo dazu.


----------



## angelharry (20. Oktober 2018)




----------



## angelharry (20. Oktober 2018)

Bin seit vielen Jahren Shimano Fan. Speziell Twin Power und Stella. Habe auch in dieser Zeit mal an den Daiwa Modellen geschnuppert. Die
Morethan hatte es mir angetan. Aber ich muß sagen, die Stella lag mir einfach besser in der Hand. Auch der weiche Lauf der Stella gefällt
mir einfach besser. So hat sich in den vielen Jahren eine kleine Sammlung an Rollen ergeben. Wobei ich ab und zu jede einzelne Rolle bei
Shimano warten lasse. Meine Meinung muß nicht richtig sein, aber ich bin zufrieden.
Gruß Harry
www.angelharry.de


----------



## alexpp (20. Oktober 2018)

Ich decke mich gerade mit den Stradic C14+ FB und Exceler LT ein. Man muss natürlich bedenken, dass die Stradic das Doppelte der Exceler kostet. Ich kenne mich mit den "Innereien" nicht besonders gut aus. Meine Eindrücke sind: als ich vor mehreren Wochen die erste Stradic bekommen habe, wirkte sie gegenüber alten Rollen (10-15 Jahre alt) wie ein Spielzeug. Inzwischen habe ich die Leichtbauweise mögen gelernt. Die Stradic läuft ohne viel Widerstand schön leicht an, z.B. auch die höher übersetzte 3000HG, da kann die vergleichbare Exceler LT nicht mithalten. Ich finde es wichtig, weil mein linker Daumen nicht mehr alles mitmacht und ich zum Teil zwischen Zeige- und Mittelfinger kurbeln muss. Bei der Exceler knallt der Bügel stärker zurück. Ansonsten könnte man sich bei beiden Rollen über Kleinigkeiten aufregen, macht aber keinen Sinn. Ich will die Exceler LT nicht schlecht reden, sie scheinen (noch ohne Einsatz) besonders für den Preis gute Rollen zu sein, aber ich werde wohl hauptsächlich mit den Stradic spinnfischen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Oktober 2018)

Die Daiwa LT rollen sind schon relative Lo-Tech, ein Rückschritt (im Vergleich zu den Hardbodys) etwa auf das Niveau der Ryobi Ecusima / Spro Passion. Vornehmlich alles außen wurde reduziert u. die Teile durch- und preisoptimiert, vereinheitlicht wie schon vorher gut zu erkennen.
Was gleichzeitig der wichtigste Vorteil ist, die Dinger sind sehr günstig (selbst bei uns in DE) zu bekommen, zumindest wenn man Web-Preise nutzt.
Zeigt aber, wo der Preiskampf um die Marktanteile hingeht, ich schätze die LT-Rollen haben das Potential Shimano selbst im Einsteigerbereich samt P3/P4 Rollen anzugreifen. Da müssen die wieder was tun ...

Für uns als Käufer ist das gute, dass die Preise niedrig liegen/bleiben und die Hersteller wieder was mehr bieten müssen, um zu punkten.
Momentan war das die Linie mit "weniger (Masse) ist mehr", also Leichtbau, was zumindest an leichten Combos (z.B. Ziel Barsch) auch sehr sinnvoll ist.


----------



## Wollebre (20. Oktober 2018)

Nachteil von Einsteckkurbeln

bei Einsteckkurbeln besteht der Nachteil das sich die Zahnradachse mit der Zeit am kurbelseitigen Ende durch die Kurbelbelastung trompetenförmig aufweitet. Das besonders bei viereckiger Kurbelachse. Das auf der Zahnradachse steckende Kugellager läßt sich zum Austausch dann nicht mehr abziehen.
Dann hilft nur das andere Ende der Achse in einen Akkuschrauber zu stecken und bei mittlerer Drehzahl mit einer Diamantfeile die Aufbauchung vorsichtig abzutragen. Die innere Aufbauchung der Achse bleibt aber bestehen. Die Wandung der Achse wird dünner. Mit der Zeit weitet die Achse wieder auf. Dann ist es an der Zeit neue Teile zu besorgen. Da sich die Zähne vom Zahnrad, Ritzel und Exenterrad mit der Zeit gegeneinander einlaufen, müssen die gleichzeitig gewechselt werden. Wenn nur ein Teil gewechselt wird kurbelt die Rolle meist wie eine alte Kaffeemühle....
Wegen der besseren (gleichmäßigeren) Kraftübertragung einer sechseckigen Kurbelachse auf die Zahnradachse, sollte man vorzugsweise nur solche Rollen kaufen. Am besten sind natürlich Einschraubkurbeln. Die Zahnradachse ist meist aus Edelstahl und härter als Teile aus Zink/Alu Spritzguß bei preiswertere Rollen.


----------

